
Bring back TheOatmeal.com - AndrewDucker
http://www.revk.uk/2014/07/bring-back-theoatmalcom.html
======
ck2
Wow is that really icann messing with dns routing?

theoatmeal.com uses DNS1.NAME-SERVICES.COM which is enom I think.

Maybe enom reported something incorrectly to icann, in fact I have to believe
enom is at fault here somewhere because I cannot imagine icann pulling a whois
on millions of domains.

querying DNS1.NAME-SERVICES.COM for theoatmeal leads right back to enom

Unfortunately he has multiple sites on one ip so they cannot be reached
directly [http://oatvip.gpdatacenter.com/](http://oatvip.gpdatacenter.com/)

If you know what you are doing, you can send a HTTP_HOST of theoatmeal.com
directly to that ip

I don't think he is home right now, he is at w00tstock
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6K_IQjkUbo&t=1m30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6K_IQjkUbo&t=1m30s)

------
lotsofcows
Either Inman has changed his registration details or someone else has. This is
designed to protect against the latter. It's only been like this since this
afternoon BST. I'm sure it'll be back very shortly.

------
malluf
I did not realize it has been shut down. What happened?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Looks like ICANN are shutting down websites that don't have enough identifying
information in their registration details!

~~~
faster
Maybe they don't like his fax number.

Registrant Fax: +1.5555555555

Because faxes are so important these days.

